# Reattach Aluminum Siding



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

A section of my aluminum siding was pulled off while doing some work on my bilco hatchway door. How might I go abour reattacing this section?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your going to have to pick up one of these.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=13fec3d19&sigi=125nn7cl6&.crumb=cpCLpHoH11V
Lowes and HD will have one.
Start on the left and pull down on the zipper tool and press in with the palm of your hand on the siding and work your way to the right.
Even then aluminum sidding is a real challange to get to go back together.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

looks like the panel just below it is not nailed,see how the seam is?

i think you need to lift up the unhooked panel SLIGHTLY push down the panel so the seam lines up and get some nails in the flange




then try and lock as Joe suggest


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

What "joecaption" says -
Using a "zip" tool on aluminum siding is more difficult than on vinyl siding.
For aluminum, we use 2 or 3 "zip" tools, and usually 2 people.

rossfingal


----------

